# Tail Light Bubble Mod



## deadlyrays (Dec 27, 2005)

Does anyone know how to do this.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

its just a tail light cover. you can buy one off of ebay or look for one on google.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Nismo240 said:


> its just a tail light cover. you can buy one off of ebay or look for one on google.


WRONG. that's the tail light of the B14 200SX, not an s series. it's OEM for the b14, and it won't fit without a ton of work on any s chassis.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

WRONG!! if you see, he has a b14 200sx.hes in the wrong forum.
that my friend is no mod, its the late model tail lights. so what the first guysays applies. ebay or google. or even go to your nissan dealer. i believe its 98-up tail lights.


----------

